# Dojo question



## Daniel Sullivan (May 7, 2010)

Hello,

Is anyone familiar with this school?  I did not realize it, but it looks like they are about five minutes from home.  The head instructor is Bill Fairweather.

http://www.marylandkiaikido.org/

Thank you,

Daniel


----------



## dbell (May 8, 2010)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is anyone familiar with this school?  I did not realize it, but it looks like they are about five minutes from home.  The head instructor is Bill Fairweather.
> 
> ...



If you are looking for a school of Aikido that focuses on the "soft" aspects of the art, Bill is a great person to train under.  His Aikido teachings are great.  His emphasis, at least in the 2001-2003 years was on the mental and self aspects of Aikido, and less on the fighting and "combat" aspects of Aikido.


----------



## theletch1 (May 8, 2010)

That's one of the things that I love about aikido, Don.  You can have guys like me who skirt the line between -jutsu and -do on a regular basis and still have guys that concentrate on the spiritual side of the art a great deal and we can still sit and discuss our love of the art.


----------



## dbell (May 9, 2010)

theletch1 said:


> That's one of the things that I love about aikido, Don.  You can have guys like me who skirt the line between -jutsu and -do on a regular basis and still have guys that concentrate on the spiritual side of the art a great deal and we can still sit and discuss our love of the art.



I hear you!  I skirt the line too most of the time, but depends on who I'm teaching for.  Both ways can get good Aikido though!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (May 10, 2010)

dbell said:


> If you are looking for a school of Aikido that focuses on the "soft" aspects of the art, Bill is a great person to train under.  His Aikido teachings are great.  His emphasis, at least in the 2001-2003 years was on the mental and self aspects of Aikido, and less on the fighting and "combat" aspects of Aikido.



I would love to at least see an aikido school.  As a hapkidoist, we focus on the 'hard' aspect of the art quite a bit.  As it is through the rec department, the price is very reasonable, so I may sign on in addition to what I am doing currently.  

Daniel


----------

